# لاتخف لأني معك



## baho (23 مايو 2013)

الاضطهاد و الصبر في الضيقات​ 









​ 




يوحنا 16: 33 قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم في سلام.  في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد  غلبت العالم​ 






يسوع المسيح  لقد غلب الشيطان الحيه القديمه هذا المتكبر و العالم.في عبرانين 11 : 1 > وأما الإيمان فهو الثقة بما يرجىوالإيقان بأمور لا ترى . المحبه و الايمان هوما  المفتاح للوصول الى احضان المسيح . اخوتي الاعزاء هل فحصت  نفسك وطبقت ثمار الروح القدس على نفسك الموجوده في غلاطية 5 : 22 -23 > وأما ثمر الروح فهو: محبة فرح سلام، طول أناة لطف صلاح، إيمان وداعة تعفف ان كانت الثمار تعمل ​ 






متى 5 : 11 > طوبى لكم إذا عيرِوكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمةشريرة ، من أجلي ،كاذبين                             ​ 






12 > افرحوا وتهللوا، لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات فإنهم هكذا طردواالأنبياء الذين قبلكم.​ 






الشيطان كذاب و ابو الكذاب هوه الذي اشتهه عرش الله رغم انو كان حكيمو جميل اصبح قبيح بعد السقوط كما مكتوب في​ 










​ 






 اشعيا14 :12 > كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح؟ كيف قطعت إلى الأرض يا قاهرالأمم؟​ 






13> وأنت قلت في قلبك: أصعد إلى السماوات. أرفع كرسيي فوق كواكبالله وأجلس على جبل الاجتماع في أقاصي الشمال.​ 






14 > أصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب. أصير مثل العلي 15 > لكنك انحدرتإلى الهاوية إلى أسافل الجب​ 






لا يستطيع العدو ان يلمسني و انا في احضان يسوع الغالي في  متى قال السيد و المخلص يسوع المسيح ​ 






28:20 > وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. المسيح يحبك حب بلا حدودالرب الاله العضيم قال في هوشع 4 :6 >هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة اخوتي الاعزاءاقراء و ابحث عن مبادرات الله الحبيه التي عملها من اجلي و اجلك لا توحصا و لاتوعدالرب بيححححبك و يغار عليك .  ​ 






بطرس الاولى 4 :14 > إن عيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم، لأن روحالمجد والله يحل عليكم. أما من جهتهم فيجدف عليه، وأما من جهتكم فيمجد.​ 


بطرسالاولى  4: 16 ولكن إن كان كمسيحي فلايخجل، بل يمجد الله من هذا القبيل.​ 






بطرس الاولى 4: 17 > لأنه الوقت لابتداء القضاء من بيت الله. فإنكان أولا منا، فما هي نهاية الذين لا يطيعون إنجيل الله؟​ 







مزمور: 31 :20 > تسترهم بستر وجهك من مكايد الناس. تخفيهم في مظلةمن مخاصمة الألسن.​ 






هو يحفضك هو يحميك هو....لوانته تحفض وصايا الرب و تعمل بها المهم انتعمل بلوصايا ​ 






اشعيا 51 :7 > اسمعوا لي يا عارفي البر الشعب الذي شريعتي في قلبه.لا تخافوا من تعيير الناس ومن شتائمهم لا ترتاعوا ​ 

اشعيا51 :8 >لأنه كالثوب يأكلهم العث وكالصوف يأكلهم السوس. أما بري فإلى الأبديكون وخلاصي إلى دور الأدوار. ​ 


9 >: استيقظي استيقظي! البسي قوة يا ذراع الرب! استيقظي كما في أيام القدم كمافي الأدوار القديمة​ 









يوحنا 15 :18 > إن كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم.​ 






19 > لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحبخاصته. ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم، بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم، لذلك يبغضكم العالم.​ 






طوباك ان تركت العالم و شهوات العالم كما موجود في غلاطية 5 :19 > وأعمالالجسد ظاهرة: التي هي زنى عهارة نجاسة دعارة​ 






20 > عبادة الأوثان سحر عداوة خصام غيرة سخط تحزب شقاق بدعة21 >حسد قتل سكر بطر، وأمثال هذه​ 






 إن الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لايرثون ملكوت الله. لذالك من يسمع ولا يعمل لايخلص ليس له خلاص .​ 


انضريا اخي الحبيب الرب يوريدك قد يس كما هوه قدوس ​ 






بطرس الاولى 1: 15 > بل نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم، كونوا أنتم أيضاقديسين في كل سيرة. 16: لأنه مكتوب: كونوا قديسين لأني أنا قدوس​ 







25> إن كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك أيضا بحسب الروح.​ 






نعم يا اخوتي الاعزاء اثبتُ ​ 






صدقوني الكلام حقيقه و في كثير من المواقف في الكتاب المقدس الايمان واضح ​ 


الفتياالثلاثه في اتون النار ​ 






​ 


لا شيء يفصلني عن محبة المسيح​ 








الرب يحبك ​ 






الرب يبارك حياتك​ 







يعطي بسخاء ولا يعير​ 






سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا وقيم 

شكراااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## baho (27 مايو 2013)

شكرآ الرب يبارك حياتك  
سلام المسيح معك و يحفضك


----------



## sherihan81 (28 مايو 2013)

*ايات رائعة ...مشجعة ومعزية...
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## baho (29 مايو 2013)

شكرآ الرب يكمل العمل 
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (29 مايو 2013)

*موضوع رائع حقاً وجميل جداً 
 شكراً على المشاركة المفيدة والمثمرة 
 الرب يباركك في خدمتك المباركة ومشاركاتك الرائعة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول ويزيدك من نعمته 
 وسلامه والمجد لربنا 
 يسوع المسيح...آمين*​


----------



## baho (29 مايو 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *موضوع رائع حقاً وجميل جداً *​
> 
> 
> _* شكراً على المشاركة المفيدة والمثمرة *_
> ...


الشكر و الاجلال لرب المجد يسوع المسيح الذي اخرجني من المزبله و اجلسني مع اشراف شعبيه الرب يبارك حياتك و يكمل العمل الذي بداء فيك ​ 
           سلام المسيح معك ماران اثا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

جميل اوى فعلا


----------



## baho (29 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> جميل اوى فعلا


 


شكرآ 
سلام المسيح معك و يحميك ​


----------



## baho (25 يونيو 2014)

sherihan81 قال:


> *ايات رائعة ...مشجعة ومعزية...
> الرب يباركك*
> ​​​



 شكراً الرب يبارك حياتكي 
هو الابرع جمالان من كل البشر
الرب يثبت خطواتكي 
للرب المجد و الكرامه
الى الابد​


----------

